# Wall Insulation - Batt vs. Blown In



## mykquin (Oct 20, 2011)

Which is better to use batt insulation in a wall vs. blowing insulation in?

I have 2 exterior walls, 1 wall plaster is removed and when closing back up the walls I'll be installing batt.

On the 2nd wall, the plaster is still up and I'm debating adding a day to my project to rip it out and install batt on that wall too.

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Compacted blown would be the best route. Placing batts in the open walls, will just allow air movement. You really need to read the info at the Building Science website.


----------



## jklingel (Dec 21, 2008)

Dense-packed, either cellulose or fiberglass, is far better. Figerglass batts are the worst insulation made, unless perfectly installed (a rarity) and then it is still not great. It's OK, tho.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Will you be caulking the stud/sheathing/plates joints before insulating?

Will you be air-sealing the drywall (ADA-- airtight drywall approach)? 

Do you have any rigid foam board on the exterior?

Where are you located? 

Gary


----------



## mykquin (Oct 20, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Will you be caulking the stud/sheathing/plates joints before insulating?
> The studs/sheathing/plates are already up/in
> 
> Will you be air-sealing the drywall (ADA-- airtight drywall approach)?
> ...


 
Really appreciate the insight...


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

check out Air Crete..


http://airkrete.com/index.php


----------



## mykquin (Oct 20, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Will you be caulking the stud/sheathing/plates joints before insulating?
> 
> Will you be air-sealing the drywall (ADA-- airtight drywall approach)?
> 
> ...


 
I'm leaning towards blown in fiberglass insulation...any additional input?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

You should caulk the studs/plates/sheathing to prevent air leaks: pp.21: http://www.engr.psu.edu/phrc/training/understandingbarriers.pdf

ADA: http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/air-barriers-airtight-drywall-approach/

Problem with sheathing on a brick wall and air-permeable insulation: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/when-sunshine-drives-moisture-walls

http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/reports/rr-0104-solar-driven-moisture-in-brick-veneer


I'd use cellulose or ? other than f.g: http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/bsi/90-controlling-heat.html

What are the odds, I was typing when you asked.... Lol.

Gary


----------

